
Why We Shouldn’t Accept Unrepeated Science–Our Author Responds to His Critics - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/why-we-shouldnt-accept-unrepeated-scienceour-author-responds-to-his-critics
======
dnetesn
The author answers critic to the original story. [http://nautil.us/blog/we-
should-not-accept-scientific-result...](http://nautil.us/blog/we-should-not-
accept-scientific-results-that-have-not-been-repeated)

